# Hinoura Ajikataya 210mm gyuto



## Panamapeet (Jun 30, 2018)

I have written (yet another) review, this time about the Hinoura Ajikataya 210mm gyuto (http://japaneseknivesandstones.com/knife-review-hinoura-ajikataya-210mm-gyuto/). It's getting a bit boring testing knives that are well made, so hopefully soon I can be a bit more negative about a knife 


Please let me know what you think, especially if you think I missed something or can improve in some area!


----------

